# Sticky does it again.



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Sticky shot his 2nd in a row 300 tonight during league. Rumor has it that he is looking to add a crispie from the Hornet. I think that I heard in his best ALI impression "I want you. I want the Hornet" As of now this is neither confirmed nor denied. Way to go Sticky. Next stop the Nationals??:darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I told you.. the kitty has claws..  :darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nice one stick-errr !!

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Geeze sticky.. making it hard for me to stick with my decision to stay with 2 S4's instead of getting a kitty!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Geeze sticky.. making it hard for me to stick with my decision to stay with 2 S4's instead of getting a kitty!


Sorry man..  :becky:

I never shot an S4, so I can't honestly compare, but compared to the Mystic, this blows it away.. :wink:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Good shootin!*

Good shootin Sticky! You must be gettin better wit age! I do like the looks of the new Kitty!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Great shooting, Sticky. You keep this up now. You da man!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Good Job dude!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's great....but 300s on the blue face don't mean kitty poo to me 

He better crawl before he walks....take on some others like Bowgod or something that is just breaking their 300 cherry....he is gonna have to play in the mid 50X range to "get some" :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sorry man..  :becky:
> 
> I never shot an S4, so I can't honestly compare, but compared to the Mystic, this blows it away.. :wink:


Well heck I told you last year to get rid of that thing :chortle:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's great....but 300s on the blue face don't mean kitty poo to me
> He better crawl before he walks....take on some others like Bowgod or something that is just breaking their 300 cherry....he is gonna have to play in the mid 50X range to "get some" :doh:



Snicker....snicker....better get that kitty litter ready Hornet. He's startin to look pretty confident on the line....:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's great....but 300s on the blue face don't mean kitty poo to me
> 
> He better crawl before he walks....take on some others like Bowgod or something that is just breaking their 300 cherry....he is gonna have to play in the mid 50X range to "get some" :doh:


Not to worry Bro, I'll get there.. this thing has only been out on a leash twice.. gimme time..  :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*""Don't you just love it----when a plan comes together""!!!!

CONGRATS Sticky....keep pounding them...

I can just see it this summer...

that Kitty is going to grow up to be ONE MEAN TOM CAT.....marking his territory....one bow at a time ...*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Not to worry Bro, I'll get there.. this thing has only been out on a leash twice.. gimme time..  :darkbeer:


I am so proud of you....keep it up I am tired of seeing you only shoot like you can when I am breathing down your neck :wink:

Montigre....he better look confident....what kind of goober is on the line looking all twichy and unsure of their shooting....I'll tell....ones that don't shoot 300s :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

good shootin sticky.

B-HO,
How in the world did you ever get that bog target painted on your back? Seems like everytime someone puts up a PB (present company included the first thing out of there mouth is "I want hornet" lol
Guess that it just comes with the celebrity life huh.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> good shootin sticky.
> 
> B-HO,
> How in the world did you ever get that bog target painted on your back? Seems like every time someone puts up a PB (present company included the first thing out of there mouth is "I want hornet" lot
> Guess that it just comes with the celebrity life huh.


:noidea: heck if I know....

But like you found out...and EVERYONE else has...it never works out in their favor :doh:

This situation is different.... Everyone is bumping their gums FOR Sticky....he learned his lesson before about poking the hive :wink:

Sticky and I are on a different level :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> ...Sticky and I are on a different level...


Yea, Sticky scored "all" his arrows at LAS


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, Sticky scored "all" his arrows at LAS


:mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am so proud of you....keep it up I am tired of seeing you only shoot like you can when I am breathing down your neck :wink:


Yes, it's about time.. I tired of havin to find ya to shoot a good score too.. :chortle: :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :noidea: heck if I know....
> 
> But like you found out...and EVERYONE else has...it never works out in their favor :doh:
> 
> ...


The old man is definitely on a roll. Looks like he may get more than 1 crispy out of me this year.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, Sticky scored "all" his arrows at LAS


NOW THAT JUST WRONG :set1_rolf2:

I found out 2 weeks ago just what release issues are all about. I had one let go before I was even settled in. I just closed my eyes, and peeked over at Jen, and whispered "did I at least hit the target?" I got lucky my arrow scored, but it may have just as easily ended up in a banner


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> NOW THAT JUST WRONG :set1_rolf2:
> 
> I found out 2 weeks ago just what release issues are all about. I had one let go before I was even settled in. I just closed my eyes, and peeked over at Jen, and whispered "did I at least hit the target?" I got lucky my arrow scored, *but it may have just as easily ended up in a banner*


Or in a ceiling tile. :zip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Or in a ceiling tile. :zip:


Yeah I hear your pretty good at shooting those


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

:boink: What else were you saying last night Sticky???


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats Glue man, they get easier and easier each time.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, Sticky scored "all" his arrows at LAS


*PRICELESS!!!!.....and WHAT?? not a peep out of BUZZ BOYYYYY???? maybe I should say SPEACHLESS!!!*




pragmatic_lee said:


> Or in a ceiling tile. :zip:


*I see your ceiling tile....and will raise you my waterline....:wink:*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Good shooting Sticky!!! 

Feels good to shoot a clean round. Now you just gotta work on making only ONE hole per dot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Good shooting Sticky!!!
> 
> Feels good to shoot a clean round. Now you just gotta work on making only ONE hole per dot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm workin on keepin all da holes inside the X for a bit first..  :lol:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Congrats there Sticky! :thumbs_up Keep up the fine shooting.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome job Sticky! :hug::whoo::thumbs_up

Now.. if we can get you to remember ice, you might be ok.....


----------

